# Tatuaje, wings, and the Packers...



## wacbzz (Aug 19, 2007)

It's a great night for sure...

Go Pack!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Wow, what a great afternoon! Awesome! 

CD


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

And what the hell happened to my invite!!! Looks like a great time. I smoked a cremosa and watched ice skating!!! Oh yeah, and I ate some cold pizza from the night before!! Can you sense the jealousy???


----------



## dartfrog (Sep 20, 2007)

Sammies Imperial Plisner ? How long has that been around? Is it any good?
:baffled:


----------



## RGianelli (Jul 20, 2007)

What a FANTASTIC combo..!!!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

You've made me hungry.


----------



## wacbzz (Aug 19, 2007)

I gotta tell ya'll...the wings were great and the Packers are winning :biggrin: 


Dartfrog-the Imperial Pilsner just came out. Very awesome, but beware: VERY hoppy!

John-sorry you're not closer...sent 2 up the river today at work. Nice way to celebrate!


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Great evening for sure!!! Other than the pumpkin beer, of which my wife has 2 cases, everything looks great


----------



## mphilipp (Jul 19, 2007)

That's a great grill! I've got the same one.

Looks like it was a good time. Next time I am in Petersburg I will look you up.


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Yo, Wil.
You should of called me up brotha!
hahah just kidding man, that looks like a good day!


----------



## prophetic_joe (May 5, 2007)

Great food and a great smoke, you could have made a better team choice though.


----------



## wacbzz (Aug 19, 2007)

prophetic_joe said:


> Great food and a great smoke, *you could have made a better team choice though.*


They're 4-1...who's your team? Any of the typical frontrunners?:brick:

Damn coaching ruined my wings...what coach in his right mind would switch from what made the team 4-0 (the pass) to something else that cost them the game (the run)? Idiot...


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm sitting here drinking some crappy British draft ales that I got in VA.


----------



## RGianelli (Jul 20, 2007)

Sorry about the Packers first loss..


----------



## havanitascigars-cl (Apr 29, 2007)

My beloved Packers hurt themselves. What a crime it is when you hand yourself a defeat like they did tonight. Sometimes such an upset during an unexpected winning streak is what a team needs to keep focused. Hopefully that is what happens here.

Still, you have an awesome spread there my friend. I have to do that sometime.


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Very very nice! Change the football to hockey and I'd be there...who the hell am I kidding, I'd be there for the wings or the Tat alone!!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

wacbzz said:


> They're 4-1...who's your team? Any of the typical frontrunners?:brick:
> 
> Damn coaching ruined my wings...what coach in his right mind would switch from what made the team 4-0 (the pass) to something else that cost them the game (the run)? Idiot...


Wil, Pack were a bit unlucky - you still look like you had the best tailgating setup though!

CD


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

besides the Pack loss....Wil had the best Sunday!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> besides the Pack loss....Wil had the best Sunday!


!?!?!?!?! The pack lose is what made it a great sunday cmon folks!!! GO BEARS!!!!


----------



## wacbzz (Aug 19, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> !?!?!?!?! The pack lose is what made it a great sunday cmon folks!!! *GO BEARS*!!!!


"Thank God for Charles Tillman" - right?!

Well, time to start watching the Red Wings!:lol:


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Tillman definitely turned the game around for the Bears. No interceptions for Griese helped. Maybe things will turn around now for the Bears. 

Great looking spread you had there though. :dribble: 

Go Bears!!!


----------



## smokin'Jef (Jul 2, 2007)

Great pics! 
What a way to get someones mouth watering in more ways then one!:dribble:


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

well at least the wings and beer was good


----------



## genettim (May 15, 2007)

yet another reminder why I will never waste another weekend again once I get home.... beautiful pics, Wil... you make me very very jealous!


----------



## Reverend Mike (Sep 4, 2007)

We had our Chief-Off at the store. 15 guys smoking the Puros Indios Chief (definitely not a Tatuaje!). We paired that with a 6-foot sub, Jager Bombs, Rocketfuel Shooters and Yuengling. That all topped-off with back to back Redskins and Ravens wins!

Everyone should smoke a Chief at least once, but don't expect a quality smoking experience. I had guys smoking a "real" cigar along with it.

It was a great day at Broadleaf Tobacco yesterday!

Those wings look really good BTW!


----------



## wacbzz (Aug 19, 2007)

Well, I finished up the wings today...I must say that they were pretty damn good! I also used a ranch/jalepeno mixture for dipping. They really tasted as good as the pictures made them out to be :biggrin: 

Come on over to Richmond, they'll be on the menu...


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Man I love it! Wish I was there!


----------



## madmartigan1340-cl (Sep 10, 2007)

mmmmm wings.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Man, those wings looked amazing.. I was hungry for the last two days because of it 

Hey, how is that Sammy Imperial? I CANNOT believe I have not had that yet?

CD


----------



## Dirty Dee (Jul 18, 2006)

Great picks and a great evening

Those Octoberfests are really good. 

:sorry: about the Packers though. You can't win every game unless you're the '72 Dolphins.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Man..love those pics...great job...looks like my kind of Sunday.


----------

